# What would you change?



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey all,

If you could change anything about the Kindle Fire what would it be? I know it is very, very early days, however this question goes out to those who have had a good play about with it, thoughts and opinions would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Just 2 things:

1. I would like to be able to delete stuff from the carousal

2. Move the location of the period on the keyboard.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Make the homepage / carousal more customizeable.
Allow our collections.
3G

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a Bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Edit what's in the carousel. I don't need to see every book in my archive. I'd also like to be able to delete things (like a movie already watched).

I can't think of anything else.  I love this thing!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

External volume buttons!  They would just make it so, so much easier.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting thoughts, does the absence of a microphone and camera bother you guys at all?


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd change the carousel too but now I'm starting to feel like I'm beating a dead horse!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Change the carousel and add volume buttons. No the lack of a camera and microphone don't bother me. Having Bluetooth would be nice tho!


----------



## LJCohen (Nov 18, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> I'd change the carousel too but now I'm starting to feel like I'm beating a dead horse!


Yeah--I'm beating that horse right with you. It irks me that I can't edit the carousel. Built in capacity to dim the brightness further.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I would like Amazon to continue it's agressive pricing strategy so I going to comment on hardware changes only. IMO the software stuff may change over time anyways as more and more users give feedback on the fire.

Changes that I would like that hopefully would not affect price adversely (my order of importance): 

1. SD card slot
2. an extra 512MB RAM (everybody else has a Gig  )
3. Bluetooth
4. Volume Rocker
a very distant 5th... Physical home key

Other changes I have heard mentioned on various articles and blogs... 

Cameras -  always seemed to be mentioned by tech journalist, but I don't need one on my table (never used my iPad 2 camera other than to mess with Photobooth the first week I had it).

Mic - Another feature that could be useful, but not important to me.

3G - For me, this is useless... I would never get a tablet with 3G. Not because 3G isn't useful, but I already get a good deal on my mobile broadband that I could add any WiFi tablet to that instead of paying a separate 3G bill for just the tablet. This would also almost certainly raise the cost substantially.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

The placement of the power button is the only thing I can come up with.  I had to be careful not to turn my nekkid Fire off - now it's in its cover and all's well.


----------



## georget99 (Nov 20, 2011)

StephanieJ said:


> External volume buttons! They would just make it so, so much easier.


Volume buttons (or an old school edge twirl knob) would be a definite improvement. The lack wouldn't be such a big deal if the software was a bit better -- when you adjust the volume, the sound mutes while you're doing it -- what were they thinking?...)


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

Swype! Also increase font size in email, and reformat content on web pages after zooming, as on my android phone. I'm onboard as well with a few other things that have already been mentioned--power button, cloud access.
And although not the device itself, I would sure love to design the perfect (for me!) cover/case.

Kim


----------

